# Iorek at 4.5 months



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Our previous vet took pictures of their new clients and put them on a welcome sheet in their folders. I LOVE Iorek's picture from the vet but I never had it, only the copy that came in his folder. Today I emailed the vet to see if they could ship us multi-vitamins and just by chance if they could email the picture. They did!! This is Iorek's first vet visit after we got him. He was 4.5 months, super fuzzy and super cute! I love how he looked like his face was clipped and the rest of him was so fuzzy. Brom is the same age now that Iorek was in that picture. I think that we will get a picture with him sitting next to my legs like that to compare


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Awww, so cute! He looks like a big teddy bear!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you  He is my fuzzybutt boy!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

oh goodness! look at that cute face! <3


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you  

This picture makes me giggle when I look at it, it is so cute! Heehee!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Iorek reminds me of an arctic fox! He is SO cute!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, he's so cute!! Of course Sammies are always adorable.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable in that picture. He looks like a little snowman. Look how brave he was going to the vet the first time. 

It is nice to see your vet sells better quality foods then just that Science Diet crap.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you, Inga 

He was a brave boy that day but it kind of went downhill after that 

That is my old vet, they were holistic and she sold Innova, EVO, and California Naturals plus the Medi-cal stuff. She recommended a home prepared diet (cooked) over any of it and never once mentioned the Medi-cal stuff to me even when Iorek was having all those digestive issues. I guess she just keeps it around for the more traditional people. She is a great vet. We have since moved home and our new vet here doesn't carry the good food  but they do support us in the raw feeding so that is the main thing!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

That is a beautiful puppy!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

No wonder you picked him... he looks like a big soft cotton ball, definitely a good looking pup.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you  he sure was a fluffy cotton ball then <3 he is still a fluffy doggy now, just not so cotton bally


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

haha.. my girlfriend said 'fluffy.. he looks like a stuffed animal..'


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i think that he looks like a stuffed animal in that picture too!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Adorable!!

I've been meaning to ask you this for quite a while actually... exactly how do you pronounce Ioreks name?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

We mostly say "your-ic" but I guess technically it should be "ee-or-ic"


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

no problem


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

oh my goodness!!!!!!!!

Iorek is so stinkin' adorable!! He's like a little "big" fluffy ball!!!!

He grew up to be quite the handsome guy... 

I love him<3


----------



## Zeus and Sheba (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh, he is adorable!!!! Awww, I want to hug him!!!


----------



## bmdmom (Nov 15, 2009)

Iorek is way too cute!!! Very fox-like


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!!  I will pass on the compliments!


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Samoyed puppy = cutest puppy.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you


----------

